# Long-term use of Lomotil



## Guest (Mar 7, 2001)

I was talking with my sister the other day, who suffers badly from IBS and she says that if she wants a good day, she takes 5 Lomotil in the morning and that gets her through the day, otherwise problems.She's wondering if and what would be the long-term effects from constant use of Lomotil, and especially at 5 tabs a day. Can anyone help?Kylie


----------



## Rachel (Dec 31, 1998)

...


----------



## britta (Aug 8, 1999)

Wow, 5 lomotil? I use one every other day or so, and have done so off and on for a year and a half.She should try the Rx imodium, it is not the same as the over the counter one, and it works like the lomotil (for me), with no rebound D.She really should also read the posts on the calcium, that really helped me enormously when I was having a bad/prolonged D attack and just couldn't get myself normal.Does her MD know she is taking 5 a day? I think a gastro would be the best to get the answers you/she are looking for.


----------



## Rachel (Dec 31, 1998)

...


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2001)

Thanks for the help, I'll e-mail her about the Caltrate and Imodium. I've given her this website, but don't know if she's had time yet to look at it. Kylie


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2001)

5 Lomotil a day, thats scary to me, Lomotil has a chemical called Atrophine in it, this is also used as a agent to combat the effects of nerv gass...The usag of one Lomotil a day caused stomach discomfort on me, I would hate to try 5.. My experience with Lomotil was that it was just a tempory band aid. This board is a good first step to finding an alternative medication, keep looking... Go through the gambit of tests, get scoped and make sure there isnt a more serious problem then just the trots..My latest revelation after 5 years is that liver issues, failing gall bladder or removed gall bladder can be a source of Chronic D that cannot be controlled. However my research has found me the cure for this type of symptoms . When excessive bile is dumped into the intestines this causes chronic D. A cholesteral drug fixes this. Good Luck...


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2001)

My doctor said that I can take Lomotil indefinitely without worrying about the effects. He said it works better than Immodium and that you can develop a tolerance for Immodium. I was told to take 2 each morning before eating anything. I usually don't take more than 3 per day.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2001)

Thanks again for the feedback, i have to admit I was bit alarmed at the number myself. She has since started using the Caltrate (idea from this site) and has found that fantastic. She takes it before each meal 3x day and has found it fantastic - if she misses a dose, then she pays for it hours later/next day. So chalk another one up for calcium supps.Kylie


----------



## river_pool (Mar 16, 2001)

I used to take 5 lomotil a day when I was at my worst. Before I new of many of my triggers/food allergies. I slowly weened myself and 8 months later was averaging one a week. I used the lomotil to give my bowels some time to heal and recover and then changed my diet to limit the amount of triggers. Used lomotil heavily during my period, but otherwise about once a week when things got especially bad. I've had lomotil in my life on and off now for 6 years. I usually take it around my period, so I'm down to once a month or twice depending. Although I 've been trying to do without completely.I now get headaches when I take it. Most of the time they are mild and sometimes I don't get them at all. If I take lomotil though when I'm not having an attack I get nauseated and feel very weird. I'm extremely sensitive to drugs. Either they don't have any effect on me or I get high as a kite, and either way it makes my D worse. Oddly lomotil is the only one i get only mild side effects. My body is one odd thing, I've stumped doctors for years with my inability to take drugs. I recently had surgery and was given vicadin and it did nothing for the pain, just made me feel woozy and naseated.I've heard that longterm use of lomotil is not a good idea. I'm glad that it looks like the calcium is helping!Lisa


----------

